# Clean ground effects package for Altima



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We spotted a video with a very clean Altima body kit. Most of the comments were "Awesome", and "Where Can I get it?".

After couple of seconds we figured that it's our Razzi® - Ground Effects Package for Nissan Altima 2008-2012. It contains 1 front air dam, 2 side skirts, and 1 rear air dam.
Made from Aeroflex ABS composite plastic blended for maximum toughness and resistance to warping or cracking.
Definitely looks better on white Altima.

What do you think about this one? Legit or not?

Check the video here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbo7IsLVlug

Razzi® - Ground Effects Package



See other Altima body kits here: Nissan Altima Body Kits


----------

